# Terminal Changed in 9.0 or is a Midnight Commander Problem?



## overmind (Nov 23, 2011)

When I am in Midnight Commander and I run a command from within mc when I press *Ctrl + O* to see the output of the command under mc window, I see blank screen. To see the output of the command I must scroll up one screen.

Any idea how to fix that?


----------



## freethread (Nov 23, 2011)

For me it works as always, compiled from ports with ncurses (system ncurses) instead of slang, I don't know if it makes some differences.


----------



## oops (Nov 23, 2011)

Do you use TERM=cons25? If so try enabling its emulation.
`$ echo $TERM`
`$ vidcontrol -T cons25`


----------



## overmind (Nov 23, 2011)

I have:  

```
# echo $TERM
xterm-256color
```


----------



## fbsd1 (Dec 7, 2011)

This has been covered in the questions list. In 9.0 the console defination changed from cons25 to xterm. Try changing your xterm-256color to just xterm. If you still have problem with mc submit a bug report to have mc fixed.


----------

